# Need plans for a pig cooker/roaster



## potatoc (May 11, 2009)

Hello,
I teach high school metalshop.  Last school year was our BBQ cookoff with the kids that built their own grills.

Just aquired a couple old trailers for donar parts and 275 gallon drums are on there way.  Want to build a couple bad ass pig cookers next year.  Looking for plans, tips and pictures of what you have.  These boys have talent on the fabricating, so don't hold back.  Thanks, TJ


----------



## bassman (May 11, 2009)

I'm sure someone will be along shortly that knows more about pig cookers than I.  Just wanted to thank you for the pics of the kid's projects.  Looking good!


----------



## rtom (May 12, 2009)

This is one that I made a couple years ago, works good for me

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/m...1/DSC00913.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/m...1/DSC00914.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/m...1/DSC00922.jpg


----------



## tn_bbq (May 12, 2009)

What are the dimensions on a 275 gallon drum?

For a smoker, you want to make sure your meat is protected from direct heat.  Therefore, I'd install some type of protective shield that goes between the pig and the coals.  Putting a drain valve on the shield would also allow the fat to drain away and reduce flare ups.

We had one that was similar to the one below (Papa's Lil Cooker / Jack's Old South). Our protective shield between the pig and coals also served as a water pan. 

Here's a real compact pig smoker.

http://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/store...-pid-74-4.html



I especially like the sliding charcoal pullout "drawer" that allows you to add coals without opening the smoker.

Gaskets on the smoker ought not be too difficult to install.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 12, 2009)

I was going to build one out of a 275 fuel oil tank. MonkeyButt sent me the link to his build. Since I haven't seen him around here lately, here is the link to his build pictures. His smoker is killer looking.

http://www.personal.psu.edu/staff/s/...Pit/index.html

I decided to use an air compressor tank. It should be done next weekend.


----------



## potatoc (May 12, 2009)

Go to thinking..  How does one burn out an oil drum to even start cutting it apart?  Even a saw zaw will give off some sparks!! Hell, a torch or plasma cutter will have ya dead..  Anyone that has done this, I guess that is the big question I have to get it started....


----------



## travcoman45 (May 12, 2009)

Rinse em out with soap an water, best way fer that, put it in the back a the truck bout 1/3 full a water an soap an drive it round fer a couple days.  After that, we fill any "boom" tanks with either nitrogen er co2 before cuttin with a grindin wheel.  Ya can also hook em up ta the exhaust pipe an pump em full a that too.

Even after all a that, it still be a bit hair raisin makin the first cut!


----------



## waysideranch (May 13, 2009)

Hair raisin!!  Fill with water while cutting and have loads of beer before during and after.  It might be your last party.  LOL.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 13, 2009)

What he said!! And use a degreaser in the wash and rinse.


----------

